# Corn seed down



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I was watching AgPhd the other day...ok, I'm a garden nut...and I learned something I had never heard of before regarding seed planting direction.

They showed actual results from corn that was planted point down vs point up vs sideways...and surprisingly to me it made a significant difference.

No question point down is significantly better. You've probably had experience with some seedlings that just don't sprout as quickly as others, that lag well behind in growth, and often never produce full ears of corn....those were the ones that were planted point up or sideways in this study. 

They showed actual root formation in a time lapse of point down vs point up and it was remarkable the difference. Point up seeds put out a root that had to circle and turn downward and by the time it was headed down, the point up seeds were well advanced. 

I've used a row planter in the past but this year I'm planting less corn so will be doing it by hand...point down and going in the ground today.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> I was watching AgPhd the other day...ok, I'm a garden nut...and I learned something I had never heard of before regarding seed planting direction.
> 
> They showed actual results from corn that was planted point down vs point up vs sideways...and surprisingly to me it made a significant difference.
> 
> ...


 FIFM


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I plant like that on small plots BUT when its a lb or more we run it through the planter on the tractor....


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

So,why wouldn't it work just as well for squash,watermelon,I reckon anything with a flat seed? Sure something to think about.Thought you were talking about the price of seed being down.Yesterday I heard a farm report that said So.Dakota and surrounding states were a month behind on soil preperation for their corn because the soil is barely above freezing,so I thought maybe corn seed wasn't moving,keeping the price down.Those dumbarses up there haven't read Al Gores no.1 selling book!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> So,why wouldn't it work just as well for squash,watermelon,I reckon anything with a flat seed? ...


 Yes, exactly. LOL. Al Gore wouldn't know the difference between a flat seed and a flat tire.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Is the corn you planted the twenty first up? My second planting poked through in seven days, and what was you planting depth? I set my planter for 1 1/2 inches but it goes deeper depending on how soft it is. I didn't get a very good stand, very scattered. The G 90 seed is too big for my planter and is part of the problem. Hopefully this weather is going to straighten out.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes, its poking through now....some of it about 1-2 inches or so. I planted by hand about 1 inch depth, point down.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Meadowlark said:


> Yes, its poking through now....some of it about 1-2 inches or so. I planted by hand about 1 inch depth, point down.


Are you having any trouble with corn borers? I noticed a lot of plants leaning over and there they were. I pulled a couple up and even had chinch bugs in some. Needless to say I had to take measures to stop them, hope it isn't too late.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Not yet...at least that I can see. Chinch bugs already?


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Sure looked like chinch bugs. Weevil looking critters with diamond shaped spots. I hit the corn with 10% Permethrin yesterday. I didn't have hardly any insects last year, so much for this cold weather keeping them at bay.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Meadowlark said:


> I was watching AgPhd the other day...ok, I'm a garden nut...and I learned something I had never heard of before regarding seed planting direction.
> 
> They showed actual results from corn that was planted point down vs point up vs sideways...and surprisingly to me it made a significant difference.
> 
> ...


Fixed it for you?? Interesting subject, thanks for posting


----------

